# Passat Syncro brake upgrade?



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*G60 Corrado front brake upgrade?*

I apologize ahead of time, as this might be a bit lengthy..

I recently bought another Passat Syncro (figured since it's the same as a G60 'rado in front, I'd use this title instead), and noticed a painful noise coming from the rear. Took off the wheels, and found a seized caliper and slider pin broke with no inside pad left, ground rotor, etc. Luckily, I had just replaced the rear brakes of my other one, so I swapped everything over until I could figure out what to do. Did some research, and came up with the 280mm rear upgrade by running rear R32 calipers/pads and re-drilled Mk3 VR front rotors. Seen here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rear-brake-conversion&p=66973953#post66973953

The rears will be set, but the fronts could use some work too... and I'm kind of anal about replacing used things, especially on cars that I don't really know the history of, so I want to do front calipers and everything at the same time. Only problem is that now the rears are the same size as the fronts.. I was looking at the Wilwood kits here:

http://www.momentummotorparts.com/store/braking.asp

I was thinking if I use that setup on the front, with the less weight per corner and more clamping force, it will offer a better setup and kind of offset the rears. If not, I know I will have to go with a manual bias controller. Any input would be appreciated. Also, it has to be able to fit behind a 15" wheel right now, so I really can't go big.. And I don't see myself going with the Girling-60s, it just doesn't seem worthwhile. TIA :beer:


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

I have the rears ready to put on, looking for any advice on the fronts :beer:


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

I just saw a build with a Rallye and he used Porsche calipers, a S2 mounting bracket and a cupra 4x100 rotor


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

found it
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2866578-porsche-calipers-on-my-rallye


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

and I'm retarded cause I'm pretty sure these wont fit 15's


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

Awesome, thanks bro! What I read hurt my brain though.... I'll have to re-read it tomorrow when I'm fresh to totally understand haha


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

thats not just you, I think the guy is Russian and some of the sentences just aren't quite right


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

rollercoasterracer said:


> I was thinking if I use that setup on the front, with the less weight per corner and more clamping force, it will offer a better setup and kind of offset the rears. If not, I know I will have to go with a manual bias controller. Any input would be appreciated. Also, it has to be able to fit behind a 15" wheel right now, so I really can't go big.. *And I don't see myself going with the Girling-60s, it just doesn't seem worthwhile*. TIA :beer:


Its probably the best upgrade that I have done to my G60 Corrado. Unless your thinking of doing track runs, I suggest runnin with the Girlings for Clamp force & stomping power IMO :thumbup:


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

How about going to 11.3" calipers and rotors?

You can get custom 4-bolt 11.3" drilled rotors with pads from techtonics tuning for $275. They're used with 11.3" calipers and carriers from a 96 or newer VR6 or 1.8T.

Techtonics also sells a 4-bolt to 5-bolt conversion with front 11.3" drilled rotors, brake pads, and 5-bolt wheel hubs (calipers and carriers not included). 

If you get the correct calipers and caliper carriers, the Techtonics 11.3" 4-bolt brake upgrade is a simple bolt-on project using your existing steering knuckles.

If you're interested, I have good used set of 11.3" ATE 54 DE brake calipers with caliper carriers and good brake pads off a 97 Jetta VR6. I already test fit them on a spare steering knuckle to ensure that they will bolt directly on.

I also have a set of 11.3" ATE 57 brake calipers with caliper carriers and near new brake pads off a 2001 Passat. They will also bolt up to the spare steering knuckle, but I haven't bolted these up with the Techtonics 11.3" rotors to confirm the fitment.

You can have either set of 11.3" calipers with carriers, and brake pads for $120 cash if you're picking them up, OR Buyer pays shipping if you can't pick them up ($20 for shipping by Priority Mail Flate Rate Box & PayPal Fees). 

PM me with your email address for photos of the brake calipers and caliper carriers.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

hm... any idea of weight difference? Aren't the fronts already 11.3? The Mk3/B3 are both single piston aren't they?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

The weight of the 11" and 11.3" brake calipers is comparable. The 11.3" rotors are heavier, since they are both thicker, and larger diameter (significant increase swept area, and the ability to dissipate heat). 

Front and rear brake calipers used by VW (made by KH, Girling, Lucas, ATE, and VW) MKI to MKIV were all single piston sliding frame designs. 

Stock Corrado G60 front brake calipers are 4-bolt 11". VW doesn't supply any 4-bolt front brakes larger than 11" from the factory. 

Techtonics and some others supply the larger 4-bolt brake upgrades. The way that the upgrade/conversion calipers and rotors are done varies from company to company. 

IMHO the easiest way to go from 11" 4-bolt calipers and carriers to 11.3" is the Techtonic's way with custom manufactured 11.3" 4-bolt rotors (matching the 4-bolt hole pattern with the correct size center hole to maintain hubcentric feature, and the correct rotor friction surface offset to be compatible with the existing 4-bolt wheel hubs and steering knuckles). 

Keep in mind that changing to larger brake calipers and rotors may require larger size wheels (and tires). The Factory ATE DE 11.3" brake calipers and rotors will fit under 15" wheels. Going larger will require new, larger wheels.


----------

